# Hi All!



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

Hello there everyone!

Im a first timer from Scotland, I Recentley moved to a New house, and dont have a porch, so I'm Building a blacked out tent thing that goes up the path to my home, and adding a graveyard for the first time!

Here is a picture of my exterior, and I will tour you round what I plan to do. :jol:



The all Brick part, Will have the tent going right across, and right down the path, so as you cannot see Inside, at what things im going to have.

Next to and going below the window on the brick part I am going to have a wall crawler up, one of the easier things I think, And sure to get a few screams from the TOTs.

Over my Front garden and (if they permit) my neighbours Im going to have a graveyard, Enclosed by A Fence with Pillar Blocks.

In the Window of the front, where the garden is, the windows are going to have cobweb stretched across each one, and black binbags/material behind them so as to bring more attention to them.

In the Window on the Brick part, (my room) Im going to have a ghost in the window, Unluckily not a Crank ghost as I cannot afford to build one at the moment  But it will have some movement (a fan)

So any thoughts on the Exterior, any Ideas?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey, welcome to the forums and welcome to the infectious hobby of haunting! Enjoy your stay here!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Mollins! I'm happy to have you with us. It sounds like you have everything under control so far. I've done the black tunnel entance idea myself and it works great. There's something about being confined, that scares the wits out of people all by itself.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

thanks for the welcomes guys, Just had a look on the bucky site too, i think my ground buster may be costly :/

Ah well, at least it aint my money!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome! Have a good time exploring our site! Some good folks here, and more coming every day. Enjoy and stay awhile. :jol:


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice to have you on the board. Good luck with the haunt! Your house looks like you could do a lot with it. Let us know how it turns out!

Not to sound stupid, but whats Halloween like in Scotland?


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Greetings Mollins and welcome!


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

well, it isnt as big overhere as it is in the states, but i love it and always make a big deal about it


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm sure that your haunt will inspire others to join in the fun


----------

